# Lois' Puppy Pool!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I had fun when Edie started a pool for a very special litter one of their rescues was having, so thought I'd do one for Lois! If I can offer a prize, I will, but I need to check with admin first. 

But for now, we can do it for fun :aktion033:

So the info to make your guesses...

Lois' first breeding date was June 18th, last breeding date June 25th but I think she took earlier on, rather than later due to the size of the pups on the ultrasound I had done. Her 'first' due date is August 21st but I'm already set up on puppy watch. Temp is low, 98.4, although I don't know if it's her 'normal' since today is the first day I took it. Usually when their temp drops, they whelp within 24 hrs. 

So need
Date and time for first puppy
Sex of the puppies
Number 

There were 3 puppies on xray today (4 on ultrasound a month ago) so it's always possible one was hiding, but 3 is a good guess. 

My guess is 
August 19th at 1130 pm for first puppy
Two boys and one girl

But since I actually want a boy, I'm sure she'll have all girls :thumbsup:

Here is a pic of Lois a few minutes ago hanging out on my bed (sorry for the dark, grainy quality!) she is hard to photograph because she doesn't like to keep still!









It's been almost a year since i've had puppies - I'm nervous and excited all over again!


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

August 23th at 7:24 am for first puppy
Two girl's and one boy

Can I call my pick yet? One chubby puppy with puppy breath please!

*hug's you" the nerves on you right now, breath and hold Lois's paw for me! Why am I so nervous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:chili: August 21st 4:15 pm 2 girls, 1 boy.. BEAUTIFUL and free whelped.....


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, almost GrandMa. I'm going to say 8/20, starting at 1:23pm. 2 boys and 1girl.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Im no good at guessing ... so I just hope that you get 3 healthy little puppies & they turn out to be just what you wanted!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats being almost Grandma, Stacy! How exciting!

I guess the 22th August, 2 p.m. and 2 boys and 1 girl! I keep all my fingers crossed for you!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

August 20 at 11:25 pm

Here's to healthy mommy and puppies!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh how fun!! Ok my guess is August 21st 2:45 am for the first puppy.
3 puppies 2 boys and 1 girl


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

August 19th, 1am two boys - two girls. 


rayer:....all healthy pups


....and mommy Lois too....


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

So exciting!!!!

August 20th - 3.30am(your time) - 3 girls, 1 boy


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh Stacy, this is so exciting..... I'll guess August 20th at
5AM. 3 girls. I hope that mommy Lois has a very easy
time of it whenever she decides to deliver her pups.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

19th somewhere in the middle of the night and since you mentioned it I say 3 girls.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i will say August 18 , at at 11pm ,, and i will say two boys and a girl , all healthy !!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Well I would love to say the 24th so they would share a bday with Ben BUT I think that might be too late of a date. So I'll guess.....

8/22 @ 2:08 pm. 2 boys and 1 girl 

PS...Lois has the mommy glow!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

ooh....puppies...how exciting! I will guess Aug 22nd at 4 a.m. Two boys and a girl. If I'm right, I'm claiming all the puppies as my prize!! hehe


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't even know how to begin to guess, but I hope you have at least one boy!  This is so exciting!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am no good at guessing either but I will say Aug 22nd 12:30AM. The 22nd is Katie's birthday. I will go with two girls and one boy. Hope the boy is as sweet and feisty as their Uncle Chachi. I am so full of excitement for you. My heart fills up everytime I think of those tiny little darlings coming to life.

I am praying really hard for an easy delivery for Lois and for you.

Hugs,
Lynda

PS, What I wouldn't give to be there


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm going with the 24th (my son's birthday) at 2:00 PM and 2 boys and 1 girls. 
Can't wait!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

How exciting for you...I'm going to say 22nd (Chloe's Bday) 9:00am
2 boys 1 girl.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Stacy, I'm so excited for your family and for little Lois, you have to keep us updated, and pictures of course.
Aug 22
3:42 AM
3 boys 1 girl all healthy


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm guessing:
August 22nd at 3:57am and I think there's one hiding so, 3 boys and 1 girl. And of course healthy and chubby!

Hope the whelp goes easy for you and Lois!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Stacy, I'm so excited for your family and for little Lois, you have to keep us updated, and pictures of course.
> Aug 22
> 3:42 AM
> 3 boys 1 girl all healthy


Wow! I didn't read your response until after I posted mine!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My guess is August 20th at 9:10 p.m. for 1st puppy. 3 girls/1 boy.

I hope all goes well and that Lois is a free whelper!!!! And I hope that all the puppies are beautiful (which I know they will be) and healthy and that you don't have any problems. You deserve a stress free whelping this time around.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

August 21 at 11 AM , 4 puppies, 3 fat boys and 1 tiny little girl.......


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I know nothing "about birthing no babies", but here goes. Two boys, one girl on Aug. 20 at 1:20 PM. Of course the 1:20 PM is wishful thinking since your girls tend to give birth at night. No matter what day or time, wishing Lois an easy delivery and healthy pups.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

MandyMc65 said:


> Wow! I didn't read your response until after I posted mine!


 

Mandy great minds think alike:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Stacy, you won't believe this ... but, before I looked at what time you posted ... I was thinking the same exact time ... with two boys and a girl!! So, I will choose another time.

I say ... August 20th at 2:32 AM in the morning ... your time. Two boys and a girl.

Please give Lois some cuddles and kisses from her Auntie Marie. :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay - I'm in. I'm thinking 4 pups so I'll go with two boys and two girls, August 19, 11:15pm your time. But what do I know. I just hope they're healthy and happy and that Lois comes thru like the champ she is.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Her temp is still down so supposedly that means she'll whelp within 24 hrs. HOWEVER, this is Lois we are dealing with and I think i mentioned she has a mind of her own!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think she will go on the 20th. First puppy at 0230 am. (Of course, it's Lois. She will whelp at the least convenient time!) Two girls and one gorgeous boy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Her temp is still down so supposedly that means she'll whelp within 24 hrs. HOWEVER, this is Lois we are dealing with and I think i mentioned she has a mind of her own!


Well Stacy. Tell her she can't whelp in 24 hours and has to wait until Thursday. Come on, work with me here:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Aug. 18th 11:32pm 3 boys and 1 girl. And if I win I will take a puppy 

Stacy are you planning on keeping these pups for show?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm thinking the 19th of August 2:58 in the am and i think there's one hiding. I'm thinking 2 and 2 nice, fat and healthy.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You guys are posting so fast I cant get my answer in. LOL 
I guess August 19th, 12:30 (because someone else took my 1:30) and 2 boys and 2 girls. So if its actually 1:30, that was my first guess, with all the rest the same as Pat. 
Hoping for a safe and good delivery for Lois and all the pups. Hugs to you Stacy, I would be a wreck. Horse's I can do (foals), not little Maltese girls.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't know anything about birthing babies either....but I'm praying for a safe healthy delivery and healthy babies !!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What's her temp at now? I may have to change my guess.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Congrats on the upcoming bundle of joys I guess Aug 22 at 2:22am and its 2 boys and 2 girls. My lucky number is 22...And yes she is glowing shes beautiful.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> What's her temp at now? I may have to change my guess.


me too!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

my guess is August 20 at 4:15 the first is a boy, and 2 girls.

good luck! 

i went back to read the posts and see I may be way off bec her temp was still down....oh well, the 20th may be way too late ! and I meant 4:15 pm too.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my Guess 3 pups 2 boys and 1 girl born at 7 pm ..august 19th.
fingers crossed all goes well for you both ..


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Well I would like to say the 23rd because it is my B-day..........but don't think she'll wait that long. So I'm probably duplicating someone and will say the 19th at 2:05 AM.
First puppy a boy, rest girls.

Just hope all goes well for everybody! :wub:


----------



## newlove (Aug 18, 2010)

My guess is August 23rd 6:02 AM 2 boys and 1 girl  
Good luck how cute and excited. Please post pics when she has them


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Temp is now 99.8 so it's already been over 24 hours for her 'temp drop' Lois never gets the memo of how she is supposed to do things, so who knows what she will do!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Temp is now 99.8 so it's already been over 24 hours for her 'temp drop' Lois never gets the memo of how she is supposed to do things, so who knows what she will do!


 
she sounds alot like me:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, I'm probably too early but tomorrow is my wedding anniversary. August 19th, 10:45pm, 3 boys, all healthy and a healthy mommy. Gee, I'm getting nervous, too. :blink:Whew-I'm so glad Lois is Stacy's girl:blush:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Hmmm, August 20 at 12:03am. Good luck Lois - you carry well


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

My guess is the 21st 9:29 PM, and 3 boys and 1 girl. Good lucky and happy healthy puppies.

Barb & Twinkie


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well i lost already , so i will say aug 20 2am ..


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks like Lois' Temp is down but not "bottoming out" yet. I'm sticking with my original guess of tonight. Come on Lois -- Awntie Lynn wants to win the pool.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Any news ?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Lois, were waiting


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm still waiting too! No signs of anything, she's just sleeping.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sleeping is good. She's gonna need lots of ENERGY to push those cute little bundles out. 

Now, Lois, Awntie Lynn is counting on you to have that 1st puppy a little later tonight. You can do it.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

What the heck, I go away for a bit and come back to this!

I'm SO excited! I can't wait for news! Who is the daddy?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm not a good guesser, but I like to play anyway. I'll guess my granddaughter's birthday, August 24, two girls and one boy at 6 am.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

08chrissy08 said:


> What the heck, I go away for a bit and come back to this!
> 
> I'm SO excited! I can't wait for news! Who is the daddy?


Daddy is Ch Delcost Armani by Marc (full sibling to Marcus, so more relatives of your doggies!)
WebGeneal 4.7.7 (2010.08.08)
this is the pedigree for the pups.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Sleeping is good. She's gonna need lots of ENERGY to push those cute little bundles out.
> 
> Now, Lois, Awntie Lynn is counting on you to have that 1st puppy a little later tonight. You can do it.


I don't think she's listening to you. Her temp is 99.3 and i rechecked it with two different thermometers because it's so been low for so long!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting: Okay Lois. Any minute now!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aw no - looks like I was wrong 

now lets see if I can get the time and number of puppies and genders right


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Lois must have a naturally lower temp then other dogs. Threw us all off with the guessing. I think we will all have to start over again. LOL


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, Lois, you disappointed Awntie Lynn -- BUT, you can make it up to me by FREE WHELPING without any problems for your Mom.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Oh, Lois, you disappointed Awntie Lynn -- BUT, you can make it up to me by FREE WHELPING without any problems for your Mom.


And you disappointed Auntie Sue too, so I think problem-free whelping is a perfect little reward for your aunties and your mom. BTW, Lois I'm giving you another chance, sweetie. Tomorrow night, 10:30pm - 4 pups, 2 M, 2F. Be there or be square. :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Aww, Lois, you let me down! But maybe I'll get the mix right. One boy and two girls! Com'on girl, you can do it! Hmmm now that I think if it, Stacy hasn't been on here since yesterday at 6:30.....maybe they are getting busy over there!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Aug. 21st @ 8:00 pm (your time)
3 boys--all beautiful & healthy!
l girl---small, sweet, adorable


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Aww, Lois, you let me down! But maybe I'll get the mix right. One boy and two girls! Com'on girl, you can do it! Hmmm now that I think if it, Stacy hasn't been on here since yesterday at 6:30.....maybe they are getting busy over there!!


Just make another guess  

And nope, lois is being Lois and taking her dang sweet time.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:wub: Lois you just rest yourself, they just don't understand that
it's not until Sunday morning at 9. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Stacy, I'm so excited for your family and for little Lois, you have to keep us updated, and pictures of course.
> Aug 22
> 3:42 AM
> 3 boys 1 girl all healthy


 
:thumbsup: *Lois your my kind of girl,:smootch: just hold off a couple more days sweet one.:biggrin: Your gonna be a momma soon:chili:*


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

August 22 - 6.18am(your time) - 3 girls, 1 boy.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Just make another guess
> 
> And nope, lois is being Lois and taking her dang sweet time.


OK, then I say Aug. 22 @ 0530. One boy, two little gals!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Daddy is Ch Delcost Armani by Marc (full sibling to Marcus, so more relatives of your doggies!)
> WebGeneal 4.7.7 (2010.08.08)
> this is the pedigree for the pups.
> 
> ...


Oh my! I bet those are going to be gorgeous pups!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Stacy, I stink at guessing, I'm just horrible at these things. I just know they all will be little darlings and wish all of you the best.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am jumping way out on a limb here and saying it will be the 28th (last breeding, right??) 3:30 a.m. and 3 girls :thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok everybody who guessed today, you were right. 

BUT since Lois is Lois, we are sitting at the er vet while she has an emergency csection done so I am just HOPING all the puppies make it. She went Into labor at 2am, first sac at 6am. Then another sac. Then another sac with no puppies it has been three hours since the first sac and I can tell they have not put her under yet because I can hear her barking in the back. They will be bringing me the puppies when they get them out so will keep you updated on that!!! Thank goodness I have my iPad with me.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

This was not suppose to happen yet!!! Oh well. I'm
praying all goes well with Lois!! Thanks for updating
us.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Ok everybody who guessed today, you were right.
> 
> BUT since Lois is Lois, we are sitting at the er vet while she has an emergency csection done so I am just HOPING all the puppies make it. She went Into labor at 2am, first sac at 6am. Then another sac. Then another sac with no puppies it has been three hours since the first sac and I can tell they have not put her under yet because I can hear her barking in the back. They will be bringing me the puppies when they get them out so will keep you updated on that!!! Thank goodness I have my iPad with me.


 OMG! I'm so nervous! What is happening? I'm praying for Lois and puppies.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Pups are fine! Lois is still in surgery. Three pups, two boys and a girl


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Well done Lois , stacy please give lois and her babies a kiss from us ..
so glad all turned out well in the end ..


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad the puppies are okay.... congratulations. Hope all goes
well with Lois.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh Stacy, I am so happy Lois and the puppies are fine. What a night and day for you.:blink: I just said a prayer for all of you get some rest today


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, thank goodness the puppies made it and so glad you got 2 boys, since you were hoping for at least one boy.

I hope all goes well for Lois. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*Congrats*

:chili: Congratulations.... Hate c sections, BUT it is better than losing puppies or momma... Believing your Lois will recover quickly WE will be eager for pictures and healthy reports..... And I did pick today but not until this afternoon...4:15pm...


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe, I'm glad to hear everyone is okay but I sure hate that you had to do the C section. That is one thing I do not miss as a breeder. It was too stressful for me. Would love to see pics:blush:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Whew! you must be relieved it is all over. arty: congratulations to the new happy little family


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope all goes well with Lois and she is a good mom to the puppies. Is it normal to have empty sac's come out with no puppies in them?? Or didnt I read that right.
Wishing Mom and puppies all do well .


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Yahoo, can't wait to see pictures:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I hope all goes well with Lois and she is a good mom to the puppies. Is it normal to have empty sac's come out with no puppies in them?? Or didnt I read that right.
> Wishing Mom and puppies all do well .


It's normal for one sac to come out (the 'bubble') and then the puppy follows it. It is _not_ normal for multiple sacs to come out at once, esp with no puppy in the birth canal. Something prevented them from entering the birth canal and it's a mystery. They aren't huge pups (5.6 oz and 4.9) They weren't even stuck in the birth canal, none of them ever made it in. So the vet pushed the sacs back in and did the csection and they came out SCREAMING, lol.


----------

